# Awesome box joint jig



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Ran across this and thought I'd share it

Finger Joints (Box / Comb joints) - by Steve Maskery | LumberJocks.com :: woodworking community

Enjoy!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob,

Like the jig a lot, especially the guard feature. As much as I've used and like my Oak Park jig, I may have to give this one a try.

His video is great, he is having too much fun!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Thanks for the post, I'm always amazed what some come up with, can't wait until he finds out about the brass guides for the router table, it will cut down 1/2 the parts to make the same jig  (no tee slot needed ) and it's always dead on ..with the bit and jig..


========



Bob N said:


> Ran across this and thought I'd share it
> 
> Finger Joints (Box / Comb joints) - by Steve Maskery | LumberJocks.com :: woodworking community
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey Bob, how would a round guide make the jig move straight ?


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Never mind, I figured it out. Bit slow today.
A slot on the bottom of the jig right ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gavin

Right on  , but not all the way, it can be use as a stopping point so you don't wipe out the jig.. if you want to use it for all the box joint sizes...1/8" to 3/4" the norm..just by replacing the key and the bit..just by using a 1" brass guide in the router table..and you can push it from any angle on the table and it's always dead on..the key is to glue the key in the backer board and just replace it with the right size you want to put in place for the box joints..you go to the next step and put in 2" wide box joints for the massive look..

It's setup very much like the one below
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTS-MGS-



=========



gav said:


> Never mind, I figured it out. Bit slow today.
> A slot on the bottom of the jig right ?


----------



## Watersports (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info Bob and Bj.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

This jig is interesting and is clearly a work in progress. Adapting it to guide bushings will certainly improve it. I do not think I will discard my O-P jigs. The one advantage of this jig I see that is that box joints of any size can be made. However the box joint depends on friction, and friction is directly related to surface area. Thus it seems to me the smallest possible box joints that the wood will support is best. 
My opinion only. Having not tried this jig it may be that I cannot make an informed opinion.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

This technique worked great for me:

Router Table Box Joints - Techniques - American Woodworker


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Cocheseuga said:


> This technique worked great for me:
> 
> Router Table Box Joints - Techniques - American Woodworker


To me this technique looks like home made O-P jigs. Clearly money and (shipping) time could be saved.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Just wanted to say thanks again for the link, but I must say it's best to MUTE the video. :laugh::laugh::sarcastic:

======



Bob N said:


> Ran across this and thought I'd share it
> 
> Finger Joints (Box / Comb joints) - by Steve Maskery | LumberJocks.com :: woodworking community
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Most welcome BJ. 

LOL... I keep my speakers on mute all the time until I am ready to get serious and play a vid. There is no consistancy in volumes from vid to vid and I can't count the number of times I nearly gave myself (or wife) a heart attack when clicking on something with sound and the volume was on. You know at our age BJ, we have to keep these things in mind always hahaha :haha:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

It's like watching old English movies, I keep on saying what did he say ? ??? most need sub.text..I know it's English I think, but not the norm for me.. 

====== 



Bob N said:


> Most welcome BJ.
> 
> LOL... I keep my speakers on mute all the time until I am ready to get serious and play a vid. There is no consistancy in volumes from vid to vid and I can't count the number of times I nearly gave myself (or wife) a heart attack when clicking on something with sound and the volume was on. You know at our age BJ, we have to keep these things in mind always hahaha :haha:


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Maybe not for you, but a few of us round here do speak like that. :yes4:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry Phil

Just poking a little fun at him and you but I think he would be a happy camper if he added 4 sizes bigger to his shorts size ( nickers) 
he sounds a little bit up tight.. 


=====



Phil P said:


> Maybe not for you, but a few of us round here do speak like that. :yes4:


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

Phil P said:


> Maybe not for you, but a few of us round here do speak like that. :yes4:


When I was a child (many years ago), our family was traveling on vacation by car. My father stopped at a hotel in South Carolina to see if there were any vacancies, and he was gone longer than expected. When he got back to the car he explained that he was acting as an interpreter between the woman at the front desk and a British tourist. They were both speaking English, but neither one could understand a word that the other one was saying. Because of my father's "neutral" mid-western accent, they could both understand him. 

Note for those outside of the USA: South Carolina is a state in the "deep south", and persons there have a strong regional accent.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

LexB said:


> Note for those outside of the USA: South Carolina is a state in the "deep south", and persons there have a strong regional accent.


Oh, so that's why I dont't understand Reginald D Hunter, then? :sarcastic: Must get myself a simultaneous translation box. In fact with my local accent when I was last in the USA most people thought I was 'strilian (a bit of an insult for us Brits)

Bob, I'm glad to say I haven't actually seen his knickers........ But if they're too tight, well, anything might happen! Perhaps we should report him to the health and safety "nannies" for inappropriate work wear. BTW, I found the use of the "k" word amusing - we use it here solely to describe undergarments, normally those of the fairer sex.

Correction: Just realised Reggie D is from Alabama.  Does that count the same?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

YouTube - Reginald D Hunter - Live At The Apollo [HQ]
YouTube - Reginald D Hunter on Batman
YouTube - Richard Hammond Tells Off Jonathan Ross! - They Think It's All Over - BBC comedy

====


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

Phil P said:


> Oh, so that's why I dont't understand Reginald D Hunter, then? :sarcastic: Must get myself a simultaneous translation box. In fact with my local accent when I was last in the USA most people thought I was 'strilian (a bit of an insult for us Brits)
> 
> Bob, I'm glad to say I haven't actually seen his knickers........ But if they're too tight, well, anything might happen! Perhaps we should report him to the health and safety "nannies" for inappropriate work wear. BTW, I found the use of the "k" word amusing - we use it here solely to describe undergarments, normally those of the fairer sex.
> 
> Correction: Just realised Reggie D is from Alabama.  Does that count the same?


It works both ways--when I got "Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels" movie on DVD, I had to watch it (more than once) with subtitles on. I still don't get most of the Cockney rhyming slang, but the Internet helps.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

LexB said:


> It works both ways--when I got "Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels" movie on DVD, I had to watch it (more than once) with subtitles on. I still don't get most of the Cockney rhyming slang, but the Internet helps.


If it helps neither do a lot of Cockneys! I think the scene in the pub is a brilliant piece of cinematic art but even us Brits need the subtitles (and the UK edition also has the subtitles in that part). Very droll indeed.:agree:


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I made an Oak park/ Rockler style box joint jig today and made a test box with it. It turned out pretty good for a first attempt. Will post pics tomorrow.
My question is, can you cut all 4 pieces at once ? If so, what is the set up ?
Do you clamp all the pieces together with suitable offset, and then just run them through on one side, then flip it all over and do the other side ?
I did 2 pieces at once and then spent a lot of time scratching my head to make sure I matched up the next pieces correctly. Worked well in the end.

If someone can give me a link to a video where all 4 pieces are routed at the same time, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gavin

Spacer Fence - Oak-Park.com

see video at the bottom of the web page below
Fast Joint Precision Joinery System

============



gav said:


> I made an Oak park/ Rockler style box joint jig today and made a test box with it. It turned out pretty good for a first attempt. Will post pics tomorrow.
> My question is, can you cut all 4 pieces at once ? If so, what is the set up ?
> Do you clamp all the pieces together with suitable offset, and then just run them through on one side, then flip it all over and do the other side ?
> I did 2 pieces at once and then spent a lot of time scratching my head to make sure I matched up the next pieces correctly. Worked well in the end.
> ...


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Cheers Bob, I new I'd seen it somewhere before.
Quick and easy box making, here I come.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gavin

You got me in a hold pattern waiting for your pictures ...


=========


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry bob, had to go away for a few days to build a kitchen, will try to take the pics today and get them up. Not in the habit of taking my only digital camera into my dusty work space. That's how my last one died.
Actually, just realised the box is here, so here's a pic of the box. You're going to have stay in your hold pattern until I get to the workshop to take a pic of the jig.

When I moved into the space, I found several pieces of beech wood, all approximately the same size. Then I noticed some paint brush handles of the same material. Seems the guy before my was making paint brush handles 
Anyway, used the wood to make a practice box, which is as yet to receive any kind of fine finishing and probably never will.
The joints are a nice fit though.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

gav said:


> I made an Oak park/ Rockler style box joint jig today and made a test box with it. It turned out pretty good for a first attempt. Will post pics tomorrow.
> My question is, can you cut all 4 pieces at once ? If so, what is the set up ?
> Do you clamp all the pieces together with suitable offset, and then just run them through on one side, then flip it all over and do the other side ?
> I did 2 pieces at once and then spent a lot of time scratching my head to make sure I matched up the next pieces correctly. Worked well in the end.
> ...


I've always found it to be more accurate routing them separately Gav. but to speed things up yesterday I tried this method , more on it in a few days because I started some new medication today and was told not to use machine tools until I've assessed if the medication is causing dizziness etc.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok, here's the (bad) pic of my box joint jig, which is basically the same as the oak park and rockler versions except mine is made from free materials, namely a piece of hardboard laminate flooring for the base, and a thin strip of some dark hardwood decking for the 'runner guide' . Very simple to put together, and very simple to use.
For those who don't know how this type of jig works, I suggest you look at some of the rockler or Oak Park videos.
Mine is only for 10mm joints because that's the biggest spiral bit I can get for an 8mm collet router.

Harry, I doubt I could get a bit like that that cuts 10mm joints and has an 8 mm collet. Looks like you could also do all 4 sides at once as long as you offset each piece correctly before clamping them all together.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gavin

Looking good, I did play with your picture so I could see it 
by the way here's link ,how to cut all 4 parts at one time.

By the way, See the bottom of the web page for the how-to-do video-it
Fast Joint Precision Joinery System

=======



gav said:


> Ok, here's the (bad) pic of my box joint jig, which is basically the same as the oak park and rockler versions except mine is made from free materials, namely a piece of hardboard laminate flooring for the base, and a thin strip of some dark hardwood decking for the 'runner guide' . Very simple to put together, and very simple to use.
> For those who don't know how this type of jig works, I suggest you look at some of the rockler or Oak Park videos.
> Mine is only for 10mm joints because that's the biggest spiral bit I can get for an 8mm collet router.
> 
> Harry, I doubt I could get a bit like that that cuts 10mm joints and has an 8 mm collet. Looks like you could also do all 4 sides at once as long as you offset each piece correctly before clamping them all together.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah I realise my pic was bad quality and dark Bob, but my young eyes had no trouble seeing it 
Actually I couldn't find the camera so had to use the dv recorder instead.
My wife is the only one who knows where everything is in our house, mainly because she's the 1 who hides everything away.

I plan on using some chopping board plastic for the guide rail because the hardwood is a bit sticky. The hardboard flooring is good for the base though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gavin

I made one or two with the chopping board plastic but the ones from OP are so cheap I said what the heck just get one that's done and done right, the error I ran into with the ones I made they did not let the stock go by free and easy..  I now have two sets of them..can't have to many good jigs 


http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=boxj--
=======



gav said:


> Yeah I realise my pic was bad quality and dark Bob, but my young eyes had no trouble seeing it
> Actually I couldn't find the camera so had to use the dv recorder instead.
> My wife is the only one who knows where everything is in our house, mainly because she's the 1 who hides everything away.
> 
> I plan on using some chopping board plastic for the guide rail because the hardwood is a bit sticky. The hardboard flooring is good for the base though.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

What's cheap for you ends up being more than twice the price for me.
Nothing is cheaper than free ! 
I recently collected all sorts of old panels and wood from a throw out. My workshop won't look pretty, but it will be functional and free.

My goal is to try to make as much as I can from recycled materials.


----------



## Garthfort (Mar 21, 2010)

*Box Jig Video*

Great video. Want to try.

Garth Fort


----------



## Cuzzi (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info-looks great


----------



## Dan Phalen (Dec 14, 2010)

Got here a little late for this thread, and wish I'd joined up sooner. Just bought the Rockler equivalent, and used it for the box-joint drawer in my latest project. If I hadn't already bought that one, I would have built this. Great video and clever design.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Dan,

Build it anyhow for the experience. A 2nd unit won't hurt anything (ask BJ :haha You may want to even sell your Rockler unit and recoup some of your $$$.

Welcome to the forum... you are going to love it here.


----------



## ComptonP (Dec 14, 2010)

*Another awesome box joint jig*

I'm new to the forum and also arrived a bit late for this thread. Have you seen this shop made jig (it was built for the saw table but looks as if it could be easily adapted for the router). It is pretty complex, whereas the nice thing about the Oak Park system is it's simplicity.

If you haven't seen it before, have a browse through this guys website, it's fascinating.

I'm too new to post a URL but if you google woodgears, then select the section on joinery and then zero in on the Screw Advance Box Joint Jig, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum David.

Here is the link you are trying to provide and thanks!

Screw advance box joint jig


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

,........thanks, but no thanks Bob...............................AL


----------



## jim_mex (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the link - i might just give this a try


----------



## rucraz2 (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice jig, I have seen quite a few of these hand made ones. They are all a little different, but I do like this one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

I would love to spend 1/2 hour or so in this guys head and watch all the gears spin. 

=========



Bob N said:


> Welcome to the forum David.
> 
> Here is the link you are trying to provide and thanks!
> 
> Screw advance box joint jig


----------



## Binder (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you so very much for sharing info that you found.


----------



## Mark Mayo (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for all of the input!


----------

